# Another local aquarium store selling shrimps



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

M&J Aquarium in Scarborough is starting to carry more shrimps and related products now. If you do aquarium hopping like I do, you might want to add this one in the route.


----------



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

East end again? Not fair! 

Taking it from the other side- any new store with shrimps is good and at least they are all grouped together. So once I get there I can shop till I drop


----------

